
Can a POE (power over ethernet) access point become POE router? - infecteddna
My isp currently has MAC binding so just as a life hack i have given the MAC of the wifi router and all the members can use the wifi (including guests) whose MAC is not submitted to the isp. so now my isp has put up POE access points in each home in my building.. i don&#x27;t want that obviously.... is there a way to bypass this?
======
GeorgeVO
You can check
this:[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVECR_CihkM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVECR_CihkM)

if this work for you?

